# This has got to stop!!!!!!!!



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

This whole Jimmer thing has got to stop. HE IS NOT GOD. I get it Jimmer is good, I give him credit, but people are acting like he is the best thing since sliced bread. This whole Jimmer this, Jimmer that its getting ridiculous. At first it was funny not it is getting sacrilegious. I see Jimmer as BYU's Keith Van Horn. Now I don't remember that much about Van Horn but I remember him being the talk of the town and being pretty good. Then he went to the NBA and had a decent career but nothing spectacular. Until Jimmer goes to the NBA and proves him self there. This whole Jimmer madness needs to stop. Good grief the girls are in love with Justin Bieber and the guys are in love with Jimmer.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Look up the word _fanatic_ in the dictionary. A "fan" of a team came from the word fanatic. I am a BYU fanatic. I'll admit it: I love Jimmer.

We don't get many player of the year candidates in Provo, man. BYU almost never has elite level athletes on the basketball team. We have been hungry for tournament success for what seems like eternity. Jimmer gives us hope. Next year we will be back to watching a bunch of scrappy kids with a chip on their shoulder, but who lack the talent to play with the elite teams in the country. Please let us enjoy The Jimmer while he is here. It will probably be another 25 years of struggle before we get to enjoy another player of his calibre at BYU.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell I think BYU fans should enjoy it while they have it, nothing wrong with a little fun.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree hunntingbuddy, it has gotten a little over the top. And that is coming from a die hard BYU fan for over 30 years. Sure, most of it is tongue-in-cheek, and I enjoy the witty humor, but there are some who have made a golden calf of the Jimmer and it doesn't reflect well on the school or the church. I am sure it makes Jimmer a little uncomfortable as well. He is actually a very shy and modest kid.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> Good grief the girls are in love with Justin Bieber and the guys are in love with Jimmer.


I bet that Jimmer doesn't have much difficulty finding a date down here in Provo. 8)

Seriously, what does it hurt? As has been said, Cougarfan will be back to watching overachieving white stiffs toiling in the Marriott Center against WCC competition next year. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This one's for you, huntingbuddy.  Take the time to watch this, fellers. It's hilarious!

http://espn.go.com/blog/collegebask...23046/the-jimmer-inspires-court-intruder-song

One other note: BYU basketball is now off to its best start in history. They have never started better than the current 24-2. I think there's good reason to be excited.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree Jimmer is a good player and they should be excited but when all the facebook status's I see all have Jimmer in them its starts to get real old real quick. Stuff like "Jimmer will be the presiding authority at this service today" that is when it is starting to get out of hand.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for that link BirdDogger! That was funny. Even this Ute fan is stoked on Jimmer. He's got a stupid name, but the kid can BALL! 

I see what you mean, huntingbuddy. Some of the madness has gotten to the point of sacrilege and blaspheming.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WWJD, What Would Jimmer Do!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Hell I think BYU fans should enjoy it while they have it, nothing wrong with a little fun.


+1
The bank president is about 65 or so and does not really get into sports, but leans towards the U when he has to, but is very stoked about the big J. My kids love watching him, my 4 year old daughter recognizes him...just fun, that is all!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Hell I think BYU fans should enjoy it while they have it, nothing wrong with a little fun.
> ...


It is all in fun, and I am enjoying it as much as anyone. I am not ashamed to admit my man-crush on the Jimmer but I do have a few problems with Jimmermania. Aside from the personal achievements of the Jimmer, the Cougars as a team have not really accomplished anything yet, other than a pretty good record, and a top 10 ranking which is basically meaningless. I even heard Jimmer state this himself in an interview before the Utah game yesterday (a game in which Jimmer looked really bad at times). So while it is fine to be excited with the way the season is going, and the fact that Jimmer leads the nation in scoring and is a leading candidate for POY, Cougar fans also need to remember that his biggest games are still ahead of him, and none of this will mean jack diddly squat if they fail to advance deep in the NCAA tournament. And here's another dose of reality for Cougar fans: This is the best BYU basketball team in 30 years and yet they will still probably not win the MWC championship. While all of this media attention has been focussed on Jimmer the Aztecs are also enjoying their best team in school history. They continue to stack up wins and are biding their time until the Cougars come to play them in San Diego, and they are going to be drooling for revenge. That arena is going be rocking just like the Marriott was, and just like the Pit was when the Cougars got taken down by the Lobos, and the Lobos are nowhere near as good as the Aztecs are this year. If the Cougars can walk away from Montezuma Mesa with a win then I will start to believe that the Jimmer and this BYU team is living up to all the hype.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Aside from the personal achievements of the Jimmer, the Cougars as a team have not really accomplished anything yet, other than a pretty good record, and a top 10 ranking which is basically meaningless.


Well, they won an NCAA tournament game for the first time in how many years? I'd say that counts for something. Two years ago they won a conference title in basketball. Is winning the conference not important? Can a team only "accomplish" something in your eyes if they win it all?

One more "accomplishment" by Jimmer: He is now the all-time winningest BYU basketball player. He has won more games as a Cougar than any player in history.

Look, he's only one player. BYU won't make a deep run in the NCAA tournament because they lack the depth to do so. Remember that Utah's Final Four squads fielded three NBA players. Everybody talks about Butler's magical run, but they had at least two NBA players in Gordon Hayward and Matt Howard. Shelvin Mack might even get a roster spot, so maybe even three NBA players from Butler. BYU has Jimmer and some nice complimentary players.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is an interesting deal with Jimmermania. What about those that are using Jimmer's name and image to make money? If they are doing it without the consent of said Jimmer, they are subject to lawsuit should a good attorney hook up with the Jimmer. If they ARE doing it with his consent, it is a quid-pro-quo deal - where Jimmer is getting a kick-back on the T-shirts with his name? If so, then expect the NCAA to get involved and BYU to find themselves getting sanctioned. Hmmmm. Interesting. BYU, and every other school, are very careful to never sell jerseys with player names on them. Sure, you can get at #32 jersey at the bookstore right now, but not one with the name. And there is good reason for that. 

So those making a buck off of Jimmer right now - I'd be interested in how they've addressed using his name and image and what consent was secured in doing so. 

And the game - he looked BAD in the first half against the yootz. Any other player would have been benched for those crappy shots he was chucking and missing.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What's the difference of enjoying a great college scorer and ranting and raving over an NBA star? It's just the way it is. It's a neat story. A kid who set a goal and is living it. Just enjoy it. It's not like Jimmer is out there like D-Will caliming he's the franchise, fighting with his coaches and then smerking in the news conference when asked if he ran Sloan out. Then when he gets introduced at the start of the Phoenix game he gets more cheers than boos. When Jimmer gets that BIG then you can try to knock him down. Right now he's just a scoring machine on a college team. Let everyone enjoy it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing about Jimmer - this is the first time in my life I am going out of my way to watch BYU basketball.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I like Jimmer he is a great player, and I hope he does well, its the fans that are driving me nuts. I agree with GaryFish he did look bad during the Utah game, he throws up a lot of shots. I will be happy when Jimmermania dies down.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimmer impregnates women with his thoughts!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief the girls are in love with Justin Bieber and the guys are in love with Jimmer.
> ...


Thats because the girls in Provo would marry a tree if it went on a mission. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

-oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- 

Good one RR!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think Jimmer served a mish--maybe a new music video--think Foreigner's Hot Blooded.

Well, I'm Hot Jimmered check it and see, got a fever for him launching a three. Come-on Jimmer you can do more than that, I'm Hot Jimmered, Hot Jimmered!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Not bad HND. Not bad at all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Cougarfan better hope that he isn't singing another Foriegner hit, "Cold as ice" anytime soon.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, I hear you. Look at what D-Will did last night 2 for 11 shooting and they still go to him on the last shot. That right there was a bad coaching call by the "Milkman". You got a guy who has an off night and you go to him with the shot that can win the game? Not a good sign.

Jimmers had his off nights---his off nights still produce 20+ points.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/sports/512 ... s.html.csp

Don't go into vapor lock, huntingbuddy. o-||


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Who? Can this guy be googled? I asume its a guy? B.Y who?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

TAK said:


> Who? Can this guy be googled?


Try googling this: *ncaa basketball POY candidates*

Or this: *2011 nba draft projections*

That should lead you to him.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > huntingbuddy said:
> ...


Thats not true RR, I went on a mish and I haven't heard any wedding bells. Anyways I read an article on KSL where Jimmer got interviewed. I guess his girlfriend helps keep his ego in check. I think in time this Jimmermania will die down, luckily for me I haven't seen any Jimmer comments lately.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> luckily for me I haven't seen any Jimmer comments lately.


Really? Check your fb page!


----------

